# Best place for hardwood in Northwest Arkansas



## Jshaddo (Aug 4, 2014)

Good evening,
I'm new to woodworking (and this board) and I can't seem to find any hardwood dealers in my area. I can get all of the pine or cedar I desire at the big box stores, but I really want to make some nicer things for some Christmas gifts. I was in Tulsa this past weekend and took a look at a woodcraft store. Any suggestions?


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

How you tried your local Craigslist? I have some acquaintances that have sawmills in that area.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

O-P Hardwoods in Springfield, MO might be an option. You can Google it and check it out if that works.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

PM sent - I'm in Tulsa and have a lot of Oklahoma hardwood lumber that I have sawed. And WAY less expensive than Woodcraft!


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

Though I got into woodworking after leaving Fayetteville I have looked around every time I'm down that way without much luck. I know there has got to be some mills around there somewhere.

Not sure where you're located but a famous box maker by the name of Doug Stowe lives over in Eureka Springs area. You could consider contacting him and seeing if he has any suggestions. The drive between NWA and Eureka Springs is always a pretty drive, especially in the fall!

Let me know what you find out. Oh, and Woo Pig Soieee!


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in Central AR and I sometimes have trouble finding rough sawn lumber, but there are two great hardwood dealers in Little Rock. One is Sunset Hardwoods and they have a great selection. The other is Less Stean. He's only open two days a week from 9-12 Saturday and Wednesday. Less does have a nice selection of domestic hardwoods.


----------

